# Need Help With Naming!



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

So because I lost my baby Joey this past thursday, and his brother was now alone, I figured that I had to get a new rattie to be Chandler's buddy. 

I have reached a predicament though, for I don't know what to name him. If you guys could give me some suggestions, they would be awesome additions to my list.

I tend to name my ratties human names, and it would be great if you guys could help come up with some names that maybe have a meaning to them, but they don't have to. Even if it's not a human name, feel free to drop a comment. It would mean a lot. Thanks for reading and thanks for the help 

Here he is:


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I find searching baby name sites to be the easiest way to come up with names as well as knowing what the meanings are.


----------



## MyHeroHasATail (Sep 29, 2014)

Awe he looks like a little Bentley to me


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Toby, Martin, Malachai (Children of the Corn ftw!), Obadiah (Fallout 3), Tobar (Fallout 3), Sunny, Simon, Sam, Dean, Ash, Bobby, James, Marx, Max, Milo, Ramsey, Rannin, Asher, Alek

I can't think of anymore right now :/


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Elliot, Edwin, Lance, Leo, Lester? XD I don't really know why but he seems like an E- or L- name ._. XD


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

I think Edmund is a really cute name


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

Ross, the other two were named after characters from Friends (the American tv show)


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

rudecrudetattooedfatgirl said:


> Ross, the other two were named after characters from Friends (the American tv show)


I would go with sticking with the Friends theme, too, but I think new little dude looks much more like a Frank Jr, Phoebe's brother. ;D


----------



## Nic (Sep 19, 2014)

Aw, he's so cute! I can offer some of my Boy Rat names from past and present, 

Keith, Brick, Bullet, Theo, Popadom, Popcorn, Topaz, Bailey, Dooley, Harry, Mr Pickle, Dwight, Hamish, Alan, Johnson, Dale, George, Willy, Jeffrey, Kevin, Barry, Richard, Samuel whiskers and Benson

Hope you find a name soon!


----------



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

Finn, Max, Maxwell, Blip, Jack, Marshall, Micky, Theodore


----------



## Crittermom (Aug 12, 2014)

You could do Eddie, Chandlers other roommate


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Crittermom said:


> You could do Eddie, Chandlers other roommate


And hope she doesn't have a goldfish Eddie can take!


----------



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Izaac, nash, raphial


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Are you still looking for a name?? Barney? Don't ask why, just popped into my head. He's adorable!


----------

